
Color Picker Pen - colinprince
http://www.tuvie.com/color-picker-by-jinsun-park/
======
RoyG
This will be great...once somebody inverts the law of physics; it says it uses
RGB inks, which is physically impossible.

~~~
mcav
It says it would mix ratios of the three inks. How is that any different than
a printer?

